# circle hooks for snapper



## aroundthehorn

What sizes do you guys use? I've been using what I think (I tossed the package) are 4/0. Would a 6/0 work better or worse or at all? 

Using Frenzy hooks for all of the above.


----------



## DreamWeaver21

I use Mustad 12/0. I can't remeber the other brand that I have been using but the hooks are black and I think they call them 7/0. They are about the size of a Mustad 11/0.


----------



## lastcast

We mostly use the red 5/0. Seems to work for a wide range of by catches also.


----------



## lcruiser

Mustad 12/0 for snapper on single hook rig..... 8/0 on two hook rig.


----------



## Ocean Master

lastcast said:


> We mostly use the red 5/0. Seems to work for a wide range of by catches also.


I use allot of the same. You don't need big hooks.


----------



## Sea-r-cy

I use the 7/0 Eagle Claw from Wal Mart. Cheap, and I've never straightened one even on large sharks (300#) Sea-r-cy


----------



## Kim

Usually hook size is determined not only by the target species but by the size of bait used as well. I target big snapper using the biggest live baits I can catch (10 - 12 inches is ideal) so I tend to use bigger hooks. I prefer to use the Lazer Sharp 9/0 live/chunk bait inline circle hooks for reef fish.


----------



## RMS

Match to bait size.


----------



## JoeyWelch

A 6/0 circle in one brand may be a different size in another brand. I like the mustad demon 7/0 myself. I never fish a 4/0.


----------



## 192

RMS said:


> Match to bait size.


 
yep...


----------



## SaltJunkie0226

I Always use a Mustad 5/0. Ive caught Snapper, Ling, basically everything that swims on the bottom. Big and Small


----------

